# Barracão/PR e Dionísio Cerqueira/SC - Uma de nossas conurbações interestaduais



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

Belo registro!
Uma conurbação rara de se ver. Lembrei até de Santana do livramento no RS e Rivera no Uruguai. Muito show essas conurbações. No caso das cidades catarinenses e paranaenses a pujança das cidades parece ser a mesma. Daí, dá para confundir uma com a outra. 

Ótimo registro! Parabéns! :applause:


----------



## Lucas Souza RF (Oct 24, 2007)

Pioneiro said:


> Caramba hein Lucas, rodou bastante o Paraná. Não conhecia estas cidades. Parecem frias e tem os seus encantos. O único problema que pode acontecer futuramente é o poste da Kirchnner fazer as duas cidades sulistas virarem a Pacaraima do Paraná e a Pacaraima Catarinense.


Ambas têm um clima agradável, Pioneiro.
Vamos torcer positivamente para que o governo dos nossos vizinhos não faça o que todos temem. 



Ice Climber said:


> Muito interessante. Uma conurbação pujante, que ouvimos pouco falar mesmo nos cenários estaduais.
> 
> Gostei bastante, parabéns lucas.
> 
> Agora é engraçado uma rua separando as duas, em dois estados diferentes. Já acho engraçado uma rua separando São José de Florianópolis





Ice Climber said:


> O Street View fica bem confuso com as divisas. :laugh:


Eu também acho muito interessante conurbações intermunicipais, interestaduais e internacionais. 
O Google Street View e o Wikimapia se confundem legal nas divisas. :lol:



Emanuel Paiva said:


> Belo registro!
> Uma conurbação rara de se ver. Lembrei até de Santana do livramento no RS e Rivera no Uruguai. Muito show essas conurbações. No caso das cidades catarinenses e paranaenses a pujança das cidades parece ser a mesma. Daí, dá para confundir uma com a outra.
> 
> Ótimo registro! Parabéns! :applause:


Se tudo der certo conhecerem Santana do Livramento e Rivera em 2020.


----------

